# Γιάννης κερνάει...



## Ambrose (May 20, 2009)

Νέες αυξήσεις στα τιμολόγια, παρά τα αυξημένα κέρδη που παρουσίασε η ΔΕΗ, την Τρίτη, φέρεται να ζητά ο επικεφαλής της επιχείρησης Τάκης Αθανασόπουλος.

Ενώ η εταιρεία ανακοίνωσε κέρδη για το πρώτο τρίμηνο του έτους στα 219,5 εκατ. ευρώ, ξεπερνώντας κατά πολύ τις εκτιμήσεις των αναλυτών και παρουσιάζοντας αύξηση 632% έναντι των περυσινών, ο πρόεδρός της μιλώντας το απόγευμα στους χρηματιστηριακούς αναλυτές ζήτησε εκ νέου αυξήσεις.

Σύμφωνα με την εφημερίδα Τα Νέα, ο κ. Αθανασόπουλος φέρεται να είπε: «Τα πολύ φθηνά οικιακά τιμολόγια της ΔΕΗ θα πρέπει να αυξηθούν». *«Σε αντιδιαστολή», όπως υποστήριξε, «με τα ακριβά τιμολόγια των εμπορικών μας πελατών και των πολύ μεγάλων οικιακών που θα πρέπει είτε να παγώσουν είτε ελαφρώς να μειωθούν, προκειμένου η ΔΕΗ να μη χάσει κι άλλους πελάτες από τους ανταγωνιστές της».*

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1015550&lngDtrID=251


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2009)

Βεβαίως μην ξεχνάμε ότι η ΔΕΗ έχει μια πενταετία που παρουσιάζει τεράστιες ζημίες όχι λόγω κακής διαχείρισης (που κι αυτό παίζει ρόλο) αλλά και λόγω προβλημάτων με την ξηρασία (αχρηστεύτηκαν οι υδροηλεκτρικοί σταθμοί), αυξημένης τιμής του πετρελαίου μέχρι πέρσι (πανάκριβοι οι θερμοηλεκτρικοί) κλπ κλπ. Οπότε είναι πολύ λογικό να σκέφτεται ένας μανατζερης ότι πρέπει να δημιουργήσει απόθεμα όσο μπορεί. Το 632% άνοδος είναι σε σχέση με το 10000% κάθοδο ετησίως επί μια πενταετία.


----------



## Ambrose (May 20, 2009)

Ίσως, αλλά αυτά τα χαράτσια μένουν. 

Στους διαχειριστές: ας διορθώσει κάποιος τον τίτλο.


----------



## Tradula (May 24, 2009)

Τάκης κερνάει;


----------

